# Just got in....:)



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

From the back garden. Just had a mad 10 minutes with trouble : 









































































:thumbup1:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

:001_wub: :001_wub:

What a lovely bundle of mischief!


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

LOL Spellweaver, that is so true


----------



## meganmolly (Nov 28, 2011)

hahaha Nice one really Enjoyed..


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awwww just look at that gorgeous little face :001_wub:


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks meganmolly and Beagle 

I've got some more of her today as she was behaving for a change


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

shes so gorgeous, and growing so quick,
michelle x


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Michelle and good to hear from you  x

She is growing so fast even I can see she is 

Carly the Nurse will give her another check over tomorrow at the vets and I bet she say's "Star" is growing well and is in good nick :biggrin: x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwww! scrummy baby!! :thumbup1: x


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

It looks as if you have your hands full. They are really great at that age though aren't they


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Angie and Cinnebar  x

Yeah she's really funny with the things she get's upto, you turn you're back for 1 second and she's run off with a sock or slipper or a bag of onions 

We love her to bits though and she knows that  x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

always1more said:


> Thanks Angie and Cinnebar  x
> 
> Yeah she's really funny with the things she get's upto, you turn you're back for 1 second and she's run off with a sock or slipper or a bag of onions
> 
> We love her to bits though and she knows that  x


It will be luberly to see her grow! she is just soooooooo! YUMMY! :thumbup1: x


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

I think she is growing too quickly as I can see it and I'm with her most of the day. She still got her puppy coat though and it's so soft and warm, she's gonna need it this week though cos it's gonna be colder out on her walks  x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

always1more said:


> Thanks Angie and Cinnebar  x
> 
> Yeah she's really funny with the things she get's upto, you turn you're back for 1 second and she's run off with a sock or slipper or a bag of onions
> 
> We love her to bits though and she knows that  x





always1more said:


> I think she is growing too quickly as I can see it and I'm with her most of the day. She still got her puppy coat though and it's so soft and warm, she's gonna need it this week though cos it's gonna be colder out on her walks  x


Aww bless she looks full of character! enjoy her being a puppy, it does not last for long! x


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

wow shes growing fast I still think you should give her to me as a playmate for my Indie since Shep has turned into a couch potato Shep is only 7 now but he acts like he's on his death bed


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Afternoon peanut 

She is, I can't believe how quick, Wainwrights must be good and them raw chicken wings 

Hmm sat here thinking Shep is not that old really at 7 years, has he taken early retirement ? :


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

always1more said:


> Afternoon peanut
> 
> She is, I can't believe how quick, Wainwrights must be good and them raw chicken wings
> 
> Hmm sat here thinking Shep is not that old really at 7 years, has he taken early retirement ? :


Lol I think so by the look of it. He still loves his walks but prefers just laying with me for cuddles when he's in the house. Does nothing but just laze around and get fur in my carpet Indie just wants to play fight with him 24/7, he will run upto Shep and pull on his neck then run circles round him and Shep will just lay there. He will get up sometimes to show Indie who is boss but that's about it when it comes to those two playing nowadays.


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

You should do a little video and stick it on here for us to see 

It's a bad thing this getting old, we all slow down :


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

1 step ahead of you there already made a video but it's asif they have a switch in their heads that when a camera comes out they stop what they're doing. I even tried hiding it but they knew something was up lol Pretty gutted but later on I'm going to be putting Indie in the paper. With me working alot more and the missus going back to work we are not going to have the time he deserves so I'm making the most of it by filling the memory card with pictures. Was a hard decision but it's best for him to go to someone with more time


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

lol I'm having the same trouble with Star. She moves when you focus and take the shot, spoils it lol. Just got to keep on shooting you may get 1 shot out of 1000 taken


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

yeh star looks all innocent but i bet shes a right wee madam


----------

